# Deputy Sheriff William Howell Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff William Howell Jr.
*Orangeburg County Sheriff's Office
South Carolina*
End of Watch: Saturday, May 3, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, May 3, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy William Howell was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance on Boyer Road at approximately 0130 hours.

As Deputy Howell approached the home to assist the female victim with removing clothing, the male subject opened fire with a rifle, striking Deputy Howell in the neck.

The suspect, who was who was out of jail on bond on a charge of assault and battery with intent to kill, was then run over and killed by his wife as he attempted to leave the home.

Deputy Howell had served with the Orangeburg County Sheriff's Office for three years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 16 years, having served as a jailer at the Berkeley County Detention Center from 1993 to 2000, with the Moncks Corner Police Department, the South Carolina Department of Corrections, the Dorchester County Sheriff's Office and as an officer with the Jamestown Police before taking a position with the Orangeburg County Sheriff's Office.

Deputy Howell is survived by his wife and three sons.
Agency Contact Information
Orangeburg County Sheriff's Office
1520 Ellis Avenue
Orangeburg, SC 29115

Phone: (803) 531-4647

_*Please contact the Orangeburg County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

